# munch has most of her feathers in now!



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

and shes constantly flapping her wings! 
she still has no crest though lol



































the last two are my favorite 

(p.s you will see her wings are clipped, i did not clip them, her 'breeder' did)


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Aaaw she is so precious! She will be so happy when she finally takes off!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, so cute. It looks like she's proud of those wing feathers and showing them off.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

sunnysmom said:


> Aww, so cute. It looks like she's proud of those wing feathers and showing them off.


Exactly what I was thinking! What a cutie!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

gorgeous little girl!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

She's so cute! ^.^


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is so adorable,I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

AAAWWWW Little fluffy.


----------



## Herbie's Mum (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww, she is saying- I wanna fly, I wanna fly!
It won't be long now.


----------



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

Munch says thank you guys for all your kind comments


----------



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Such a cute lil fluffball!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Aw look at her! She's so happy to be alive and have wings.  Way too cute.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

BABY TIEL!!
I loooove this stage of a cockatiels development. I miss it... They grow up too fast Q___Q


----------

